
Fixed Point Madness! - raganwald
http://www.postmodernprogramming.org/stories/fixed_point_madness
======
michael_dorfman
Excellent companion piece to the recent post on the Narcissism of small
changes.

I think it's surprisingly easy for developers to forget that at the heart of
the matter, their job is to provide business value to customers, and that
computers and programming languages and algorithms and data structures and
methodologies and design patterns are merely means to that end.

Personally, I'm a fan of a good fixed-point function, and am heavily drawn to
the academic side of things; but I recognize that there's a time and place for
this fascination to play itself out, and it's usually not in production code.

